# Sunday fishing on Norris Lake, TN



## whj812 (Sep 9, 2007)

Took the boat to Norris again, this morning. Was a pretty slow day until a front started moving in. After that I didnt have much time left on the water. I had to go meet with family this evening. 

I caught 3 pretty good size bass. 2 on flukes with tails dipped in chartreuse garlic dye, Another on a GYCB Senko. 

Im just happy to be finally catching some bass after a slow past month and a half!! 

Here is the pics


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2007)

Very good stuff - man, that water must be either deep or cloudy becuase those bass are super pale!


----------



## whj812 (Sep 9, 2007)

The water was pretty deep in the middle of the creek channel, but where I caught them it was about 5 feet deep.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job man! Love the water in the creek channel!

Only a bad month and a half fishing? Im going on 3 solid years. LOL!


Hopefully this weekend changes everything.  


What is this Garlic dye you were talking about?


----------



## whj812 (Sep 10, 2007)

It is the Spike It brand scented worm dye.

https://www.ispikeit.com/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=2&subcat=12&cat=Dip%2DN%2DGlo+Worm+Dye

It seems to do its job of making the fish hold on longer. I really just started using it a couple of months back. 

Be Careful with it though. It will make you hungry while you are fishing. Kinda makes your boat smell like a Italian restaurant!!! Dont Spill it either, you never get it out of the carpet!


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice fish man!


----------

